# Angle Head Handle



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

where can i buy a 18 inches angle head handle


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

18 inches ?????
buy a long one and cut/saw it down to 18 inches


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i saw someone with a 18 inches and tought i could buy it somewhere
guess i will buy a long one and cut it that may be the best idea
18 or even 24 would be good for the closets


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

You could save the cut off piece, pin a piece of tubing inside it, and add it back on to the shortened pole when wanted.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i already have an extendable handle
its just too long for the closets


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> You could save the cut off piece, pin a piece of tubing inside it, and add it back on to the shortened pole when wanted.


good idea,but i will answer for michelle ,I have met him and know what tools he has,french is his 1st language,what he should of told you is his poles are the nice telescopic ones ,their better than mine


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> his poles are the nice telescopic ones ,their better than mine


Maybe you could/should get some, too?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

nope,done with buying new toys all the time,what I own I will go to the grave with.time to start slowing down soon,7 day a week thing takes it toll


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i just got a new flusher handle, good idea about cutting the old one down for tight spots!


----------



## kickass taper (Oct 20, 2010)

LOOK AROUND YOU CAN BUY THEM michel1949


----------

